# Glasses orange and yellow lenses



## jeltz (14 Oct 2009)

Just bought my 1st cycling glasses which come with 3 types of lens yellow, orange and dark(ish) mirrored lenses,

OK I know when to use the mirrored ones (as sunglasses), but what conditions are the yellow and orange lenses best suited to?


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2009)

Possibly improve contrast in low light, depending on the lens. I have some orange ones for my sunglasses which do that for skiing, just helps highlight the contours. I have used them cycling but I'm not sure the benefit is so great for that.


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Oct 2009)

Used a yellow filtered visor years ago- it made everything look brighter but not sure of any benefit.


----------



## joebe (14 Oct 2009)

Yellow in low light or if you want to pretend you're riding in France


----------



## Cubist (14 Oct 2009)

Both coloured lenses alter contrast, and the yellow (sodium,) are great on an overcast days, and in fading light. I use coloured lenses for shooting clays. They can make a huge difference, but depend very much on the colour of the thing you are trying to see, and the background! The orange ones will change contrast but are designed for brighter conditions (but not sunny as they won't alter glare)


----------



## palinurus (14 Oct 2009)

joebe said:


> ..or if you want to pretend you're riding in France



in 1978


----------



## scook94 (14 Oct 2009)

My PBK glasses came with a card with the following info (hope it helps) :-

Orange - Changing light and shadow, forest, variable weather
Yellow - Low light conditions, indoor.


----------



## jeltz (14 Oct 2009)

Thanks everyone,


----------

